
Mites, spiders and crustaceans visualized using focused-ion-beam microscope - bookofjoe
http://www.micronaut.ch/product-category/mite-and-crustacea-and-spider-sem/
======
bookofjoe
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Focused_ion_beam](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Focused_ion_beam)

[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/contributors/o/photograph...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/contributors/o/photographer-
martin-oeggerli/)

